# Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?



## A@lrounder (12. November 2014)

Hallo Angelfreunde,

bin seit diesem Jahr neu in der Branche Spinnfischen. Wollte mir damals, unter anderem, unbedingt ne UL-Rute holen um hier und da mal ein paar Barsche oder Forellen zu zocken. Habe dann zum Geburtstag die Daiwa Exceller UL mit 2-10gr WG bekommen. 
Und ja was soll ich sagen ich finde diese Rute sowas von unbrauchbar. Extrem weich und wabbelig...hab schon einiges an Fisch verloren weil immer und immer wieder die Anschläge nicht durchkommen. Habe auf der Rolle eine geflochtene in 0,10mm und die Haken sind Spitz wie sau. 
Wieso werden grade fürs Spinnfischen solche Ruten überhaupt hergestellt? Ist es nicht sinnvoll wenigstens ein bisschen Rückrad einzubauen? 

Danke für eure Antworten 

P.S.: Habe mir vor ein paar Wochen eine Greys Prowla geholt...und das ist das was ich mir unter einer Spinnrute vorstelle.


----------



## Trollwut (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Eventuell weil z.b. ein Barschmaul ziemlich weich ist. In Verbindung mit kleinen Haken reißt dir der Fisch sofort aus, wenn deine Bremse nicht richtig eingestellt is. Eine weiche Rute puffert hier einiges! ab.
Außerdem lassen sich mit weichen Ruten viel mehr Fische über die Rute ausdrillen


----------



## RayZero (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Auch lassen sich manche Köder wie Wobbler und Spinner mit einer weichen Rute besser führen.
Fürs Jerken und Twitchen eignen sie sich nur bedingt, da die Schläge hier doch sehr von der Rute verpufft werden.

Ich selber bin auch kein Freund von Wabbelstöcken - kann dich verstehen :vik:


----------



## Wogner Sepp (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Die haben das ganz geschickt eingefädelt, die Rutenhersteller.
Willst du mehr, zahlst du mehr.
Ausserdem: warum hast du sie nicht ordentlich im Laden getestet oder sie zurückgeschickt?


----------



## Taxidermist (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Erstens sind diese Ruten durchaus zum normalen einleiern von Wobbler oder Blech geeignet. 
Und zweitens wollen auch die ganzen Preisfüchse bedient werden, die glauben das sie für wenig Geld eine Top Rute erhalten, mit der im besten Fall auch Gummifischen möglich ist!
Dazu muss das Teil meistens noch für alle möglichen Fischarten herhalten, vom Barsch bis Waller, mindestens aber Barsch,Forelle, Zander und Hecht!

Jürgen


----------



## A@lrounder (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*



Wogner Sepp schrieb:


> Die haben das ganz geschickt eingefädelt, die Rutenhersteller.
> Willst du mehr, zahlst du mehr.
> Ausserdem: warum hast du sie nicht ordentlich im Laden getestet oder sie zurückgeschickt?



Weil ich bis zu diesem Zeipunkt immer Online gekauft habe um den ein oder anderen Euro zu sparen. Aber das hat sich mit dieser Rute für mich erledigt. 
Habe mir damals durch Online-Meinungen eine eigene gebildet. Was ich davon hatte, hat man nun gesehen.

Seit dieser Rute kaufe ich nur noch im Laden mit direkter Beratung. Das sind mir die 20-30 euro mehr auch wert.
Bestes Beispiel ist meine Prowla...Wollte eigentlich ne Berkley Skeletor haben. Hatte im Shop des Vertrauens angefragt. Daraufhin wurde ich gefragt ob mir klar sei das die Rute auch sehr weich ist und ich grade auf Hecht und auf größere Distanz Probleme mit dem Anhieb kriegen könnte. Joa und dann wurde mir die Prowla gezeigt und ich war verliebt :k

@ alle anderen: Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## gründler (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Manchmal gibt es tage da stehst du da mit deiner Super High End Brettharten Jig Super Xm 91 High Moduls Carbon Peitsche und fragst dich warum nur habe ich nicht die weiche alte Peitsche mitgenommen.
Während du wieder gerad ein fisch im Drill verlierst weil du ja auch wie alle das 99 mal geflochtene Super Beschichtete 270kg tragkraft 0.10mm Seil auf deiner Rolle mit 41 Kugellagern und Titanbremse und Diamanten auf der Kurbel hast.

Und der Angler neben dir mit der alten Schwabbel zwutsche und Knaterrolle fängt und fängt.

Also ich bin auch freund von High End aber trotzdem mit Angelgerät groß geworden wo andere sich fragen wie damit habt ihr fische gefangen.....
Manchmal ist ne weiche Rute nicht immer schlecht,ausser im Bett mit Weiblicher begleitung da kann es nicht hart genug sein.


|wavey:


----------



## A@lrounder (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*



gründler schrieb:


> Manchmal gibt es tage da stehst du da mit deiner Super High End Brettharten Jig Super Xm 91 High Moduls Carbon Peitsche und fragst dich warum nur habe ich nicht die weiche alte Peitsche mitgenommen.
> Während du wieder gerad ein fisch im Drill verlierst weil du ja auch wie alle das 99 mal geflochtene Super Beschichtete 270kg tragkraft 0.10mm Seil auf deiner Rolle mit 41 Kugellagern und Titanbremse und Diamanten auf der Kurbel hast.
> 
> Und der Angler neben dir mit der alten Schwabbel zwutsche und Knaterrolle fängt und fängt.
> ...





Also ich habe bis jetzt noch nicht die Erfahrung beim Spinnfischen das ich sagen könnte in dieser Situation lieber ne weiche und hier lieber ne harte...

Allerdings sind mir mit der weichen einige Fische ausgestiegen, deswegen hab ich von denen "erstmal" die schnauze voll


----------



## gründler (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Bei Barsch und Forellenartigen bin ich von harten Peitschen weg,wichtig bei weicheren Ruten Spannung im Drill halten.

Aber jeder wie er mag,nimm mein Beitrag mit der Super High....usw nicht zu ernst 


lg


----------



## Harry84 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Hallo,

ich finde die Rute super! Nehme sie zum leichten Barsch oder Forellenangeln (mit ner 1000er Exage) und da bin ich froh, dass sie etwas weicher ist als "normale" Spinnruten. Leichte Köder lassen sich super werfen, da sich die Rute gut aufladen kann, das klappt mit ner steiferen Rute bei sehr leichten Ködern nicht so gut. Klar kommt beim Anhieb nicht soviel an, aber muss es bei Barsch und Forelle auch nicht...
Also: Toprute, wenn man sie eben auch da einsetzt, wofür sie geeignet ist...da hattest du evtl. ne etwas andere Vorstellung. Fürs Jiggen oder twitschen ist sie nunmal nicht gemacht. 
Wenn es immernoch möglichst leicht sein soll, aber ein bisschen mehr Rückrad nehme ich ne Aori (sehr leicht! Die Rute wiegt gerade mal 88g. Zusammen mit ner 1000er StradicCi4 findest du in dem Preisegment nix leichteres). Damit kann man dann auch leichtere Sachen jiggen/twitschen.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Tobi92 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Ein Beispiel FÜR weiche Ruten:

Du stehst an einem kleinen Bach, ziehst nen Spinner durch die Gumpen und die Forellen beißen 3m vor deinen Füßen.
In diesem Szenario hast du mit nem harten Knüpfen einfach verloren.


----------



## Hann. Münden (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Ein Beispiel FÜR weiche Ruten:
> 
> Du stehst an einem kleinen Bach, ziehst nen Spinner durch die Gumpen und die Forellen beißen 3m vor deinen Füßen.
> In diesem Szenario hast du mit nem harten Knüpfen einfach verloren.



Korrektes Argument, gerade in der Zeit von Geflochtenen Schnüren. In anderen Gewässern ist das übrigens nicht anders, auf den letzten Einkurbelmetern. 

Wir kommen mit der Rutenweichheit langsam zwangsläufig zum Hauptargument, nämlich zum weichen Barschmaul bei Biss "vor den Füßen", inkl. mögl. härterem Anschlag. 

Was ist eine Barschrute, frug doch neulich jemand.


----------



## RayZero (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> frug



Ist das Altdeutsch :q ?


----------



## Kouta (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

War auch mit meiner wft 2-9 gr. Schwabbelstock auf barsch pirsch mit kleinen spinnern, bis ein hecht anbiss den ivh direkt in die bremse hab laufen lassen. Der beste drill den ivh je hatte mit dem kleinen 60ger hecht auf der rute.  Gibt nichts besseres. ( hsbe grundsätzlich Stahl sls vorfach wenn ich mit kukös angel )


----------



## Justsu (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Nur mal so als Frage: Was für ein Wurfgewicht hat denn Deine Gery's? "Besenstil" und BIS 10g WG schließt sich ja auch irgendwie ein wenig aus... 

Zum Thema: Ich bevorzuge weichere (!, also nicht "schwabbelstock"!) Spinnruten zum  Mefo angeln, zum einen hat man durch relativ konstantes einleiern keine probleme mit dem Köderkontakt und das Maul der Forellen ist nicht so hart, dass es eines harten Anschlages bedarf, zum Anderen puffert die weichere Rute die schnellen Fluchten der Forellen besser ab, so dass sie den Köder nicht so leicht losschütteln können und man meist noch genug Zeit hat um den Fisch am Springen zu hindern.


----------



## barschzanker (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Die besagte rute des t.e. kenn ich auch und die ist tatsächlich ein beispiel für schwabbelig und nicht einfach nur weicher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Das wollt ich auch schon anmerken:
Schwabbelig ist das eine, was wohl wirklich kaum jemand braucht....

Gute Ruten können aber auch bei fast parabolischer Aktion dennoch (relativ) straff sein - in vielen WG-Klassen.

Ich mag z. B. beim Werfen mit der Multi auch eher nicht so harte und spitzenbetonte Modelle, komm ich besser klar mit wegen des anderen Wurfstiles.

Und flexible Ruten, die beim Drill richtig über ne große Länge arbeiten, sind mir auch lieber, als steife Gummibesenprügel.

Wobei natürlich bei bestimmten Methoden gerade der Gufiführung zur Bisserkennung wirklich ein Besenstiel letzten Endes das Beste ist.

Da der TE ja seine erste Spinnrute am einweihen ist:
Du wirst Dir noch vieeeeeeeeele kaufen, glaubt mir..

Und auch Dur wirst mit der Zeit die finden, die für Dich persönlich die beste Aktion zeigen wird.


----------



## kernell32 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Also ich habe die von dir erwähnte Berkley Skeletor pro in 210cm mit 2-12g WG und was soll ich sagen... zum jiggen mit Gufi völlig untauglich! 
Aber ich liebe diese Rute, sie ist relativ weich ja und hat ne parabolische Aktion, aber eben nicht schwabbelig, sprich sie ist trotzdem schnell in der Rückstellung und schwingt kaum nach.
Zum angeln mit Wobbler, Spinner und Blinker ein Traum für Barsch und Forelle.


----------



## welsfaenger (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Tja, viele kennen eben nur "moderne" Ruten und die müssen nunmal Bretthart sein 
Das auch eine weichere Rute seine daseinsberechtigung hat wissen anscheinend viele nicht. Eine Brettharte ist zum Spinnfischen am kleinen Fluss auf Forelle und Barsch nunmal genauso verkehrt wie eine weiche zum Jiggen. 
Vom Drillvergnügen mal ganz abgesehen.
Bei uns am Fluss fische ich mit einer GLoomis Escape, die ist zwar fast parabolisch hat aber trotzdem eine geniale Bissübertragung. Und Fischverluste habe ich praktisch keine.
In der kleinen Welt des Zanderanglers passt sowas natürlich nicht rein


----------



## Hann. Münden (12. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*



RayZero schrieb:


> Ist das Altdeutsch :q ?


Gut aufgepasst ;-) .
Nö, usse Niederdeutsch(Präteritum von fragen), siehe Google.
Mal was anderes, als laufend Schwäbsch vom Moderator *lol*.

________________

@ UL-Rute
Vorhin einen Nachläufer(fetter 40cm Döbel auf den letzten 2-Wassermetern), an der UL-Spinne(1-11g),an der Vorderlippe seines weichen Maules gehakt.
Mit nem Mörderbrocken an Rute = ausgeschlitzen vorprogrammiert.


----------



## thanatos (13. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*



RayZero schrieb:


> Ist das Altdeutsch :q ?



#d sicher nicht ,eher dichterische Freiheit #6


----------



## thanatos (13. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

irgendwie würfeln wir hier wohl etwas verkehrt zusammen,eine weiche Rute muß doch kein Schwabbel sein,und wenn doch ? 
 Dann ist sie wirklich zu nichts zu gebrauchen.Früher hat man das als schnell bezeichnet wenn die Rute nach dem Wurf wieder gestanden hat und nicht ewig rumgependelt hat,trotzdem kann man einen Besenstiel
 nicht als schnell bezeichnen da er gar keine Action hat.


----------



## hirschkaefer (13. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

nimm ne weiche spinnrute, ne dünne geflochtene mit 2er mepps und du wirst mit forellen deine wahre freude haben.
so viel anschlag braucht´s da nicht - außer, die haken sind stumpf.


----------



## feko (13. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Kann denn überhaupt eine UL Rute hart sein?
Wo solls denn herkommen bei 2- 10 g WG?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (13. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*



feko schrieb:


> Kann denn überhaupt eine UL Rute hart sein?
> Wo solls denn herkommen bei 2- 10 g WG?



Wenn man "hart " als einfachen Vergleichsparameter aus Rückstellkraft,Biegecharakteristik und Rückgrat innerhalb einer WG Klasse sieht/interpretiert schon..


----------



## feko (13. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Ok,und nach ein paar hundert würfen und ein paar gedrillten Fischen,ein halbes Jahr Standzeit wird eh jede Rute weicher.
Naja,mir ists egal,Ul ist für mich 40 WG =)
vg


----------



## Hann. Münden (13. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*



thanatos schrieb:


> #d sicher nicht ,eher dichterische Freiheit #6


Eine versteckte Widmung an Schiller, Storm und Goethe.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*



> Naja,mir ists egal,Ul ist für mich 40 WG =)



Herrlichst! Noch ein Männer-Tackle-Bevorzuger mit Abneigung gegen Minikram, sehr schön :q


----------



## feko (13. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

grunz


----------



## Trollwut (13. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Herrlichst! Noch ein Männer-Tackle-Bevorzuger mit Abneigung gegen Minikram, sehr schön :q





Bringt aber nix, wenn man die dickste und größte Rute hat, aber keine Frau ins Bett ... entschuldige, meinte Fisch ans Band bekommt. Und außerdem machts mit der kleinen Rute auch mehr Spaß. #q


----------



## feederbrassen (13. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Schwabbelig ist für mich,das die Rute total nachschwingt.
In meinen Augen unbrauchbar.
Eine vernünftige weiche Rute schwingt auch nicht nach und ist in den richtigen Händen ein feines Instrument.
Aber nix für hauruck und grobmotoriker.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Würd ich so unterschreiben..


----------



## Matthias_R (13. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Schwabbelig ist für mich,das die Rute total nachschwingt.
> In meinen Augen unbrauchbar.
> Eine vernünftige weiche Rute schwingt auch nicht nach und ist in den richtigen Händen ein feines Instrument.
> Aber nix für hauruck und grobmotoriker.



Ich habe schon leute getroffen, die sich Feederspitzen auf ihre Spinnrute gebaut haben, um leichte Köder feinfühlig führen zu können. 
Ich selbst bin fast immer mit meiner leichten exage (angegebenes wg 10 - 30g) unterwegs, und habe meist 3-7g Köpfe. Die passen trotzdem ganz gut (finde ich). ich merke da auch die das "Schwanzwedeln" der mini-Kopytos. 
Die Rute kann auch maßige Hechte, wie ich feststellen durfte, ohne daß sie sonderlich murrt. 
Sie ist sehr weich, finde ich, aber sie federt nicht nach, zumindest isses mir nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## thanatos (14. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Bringt aber nix, wenn man die dickste und größte Rute hat, aber keine Frau ins Bett ... entschuldige, meinte Fisch ans Band bekommt. Und außerdem machts mit der kleinen Rute auch mehr Spaß. #q



:m genau meine Schiene,für jeden Fisch die optimale 
 Rute,gerade beim Barschangeln mit kleinen Spinnern kann man sich den Anhieb schenken,wenn doch mal ´n größerer Hecht zufasst und der Anhieb eben nicht richtig durchkommt 
 hat man u.U. das Glück das er von alleine aussteigt.Mein Kumpel angelt auch wie Pirsch Hirsch ,ist eben wie mit 
 Frauen einer mag die Dicken ein anderer die Gerippe,
 einer pimpert stundenlang rum ein anderer machts wie ´n
 Hahn ruf und jleich wieder runter.:q


----------



## pike-81 (14. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*



feko schrieb:


> Ok,und nach ein paar hundert würfen und ein paar gedrillten Fischen,ein halbes Jahr Standzeit wird eh jede Rute weicher.
> Naja,mir ists egal,Ul ist für mich 40 WG =)
> vg




Ist bei mir auch so. Allein schon wegen Kraut und Hängern.


----------



## A@lrounder (14. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*



Justsu schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Frage: Was für ein Wurfgewicht hat denn Deine Gery's? "Besenstil" und BIS 10g WG schließt sich ja auch irgendwie ein wenig aus...
> 
> Zum Thema: Ich bevorzuge weichere (!, also nicht "schwabbelstock"!) Spinnruten zum  Mefo angeln, zum einen hat man durch relativ konstantes einleiern keine probleme mit dem Köderkontakt und das Maul der Forellen ist nicht so hart, dass es eines harten Anschlages bedarf, zum Anderen puffert die weichere Rute die schnellen Fluchten der Forellen besser ab, so dass sie den Köder nicht so leicht losschütteln können und man meist noch genug Zeit hat um den Fisch am Springen zu hindern.



Meine Greys hat ne länge von 2,44m und nen WG von 20-45gr. Die habe ich mich aber nicht als "Ersatz" für die UL Rute geholt, sondern einfach als "normale" Spinnrute.

Bin ab nächstem Jahr in einem anderen Angelverein und ich werde dort eine Karte für die Wupper dazubekommen. 
Meint ihr in der Wupper bin ich mit meiner UL besser beraten als in meinem Hausgewässer? ( 1 1/2 Fußballfelder groß, ca.2m tief)


----------



## Kouta (14. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Wie gesagt meine wft jdm pro spin in 185cm mit 3-9 gramm ist perfekt für barsch und forelle. Ich würde die aktion als semi - parabolisch bezeichnen. Trotz des schwabbelstockes , hat sie mich bei dem hecht überrascht. 
Kurz vorm maximum ihrer aktion, hat sie nochmal gut Reserve. 

Auf jedenfall macht es weitaus mehr Spaß mit dieser rute auf barschjagt zu gehen als mit nen knüppel


----------



## evader (14. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

"Wabbelig" ist nicht immer schlecht! Ich hab an einem Spot immer mit L Geschirr gefischt, hatte viele Fehlbisse und der Erfolg stellte sich nicht ein...

Hab dann eine UL Rute genommen mit einer kleinen BC Rolle und 3" Shad Impacts auf feinem DS angeboten, seit dem gab es keine Fehlbisse, die Fische konnten den Köder bedingt durch die weiche Rute super einsaugen und hingen zu 99% dabei waren Barsche um die 35cm und Zander bis 60cm!


----------



## Hann. Münden (14. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Die heutigen Ul-Spinn-Steckruten, mit den vielen Ringen, sind bis vielleicht auf wenige Ausnahmen, nicht nachfedernd. Bei Teleskopruten sieht das schon anders aus. 

Früher wurde nur mit Mono gefischt. Selbst mit schwabbeligeren Teleruten und Monoschnur wurde gefangen.
Heute kompensiert die Geflochtene doch vieles (Anschlag, Hakung), auch bei weicheren Ruten. 
Filigranerer Umgang und gut is.


----------



## Kouta (14. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

sign , 

wenn die rute "zu " weich ist, kann man den fishc auch einfach gegen die bremse laufen lassen, so lässt es sich auch mit einer sehr weichen rute einen super anschlag machen.


----------



## ede123 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Habe diese Saison zu 95% auf Barsch mit meiner reins ajiringer gefischt. Ein perfektes Beispiel dafür, dass Ruten mit ultrasensibler Spitze nicht schwabbelig sein müssen. 
 Die Köderkontrolle und die Bisserkennung sind wirklich klasse und Barschaussteiger haben sich bei mir auf ein Minimum reduziert !


----------



## feederbrassen (15. November 2014)

*AW: Wo ist der Sinn einer schwabbeligen Spinnrute?*

Ich habe 2 leichte Spinnruten die von 2 -12 g Wfg haben.
eine ,Sportex hat eine relativ harte Spitze die andere eine Berkley hat eine weiche Spitze.
Schwabbelig sind beide nicht aber wenn es muss gehen beide bis ins Handteil durch.
Gerade beim Barschangeln nehme ich lieber die weichere ,da bei der Pergamentschnute vom Barsch schnell mal einer sein lästiges anhängsel durch schütteln an der harten Spitze los wird.


----------

